# Apple ID



## Aud-G (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour/bonsoir,

Il y a à peu près une semaine, je me suis rendue compte en voulant mettre à jour mes apps sur iPhone que mon Apple ID a été désactivé (sans aucune "justification").

Je me suis donc connectée sur le site d'Apple afin de changer de mot de passe en espérant que mon compte se réactiverait ... en vain.
Mot de passe changé mais compte toujours désactivé ! 

Après plusieurs opérations du même genre (rechangement de mdp, changement d'adresse mail ...) sans aucun résultat, j'ai décidé de créer un nouveau Apple ID.

Mon problème est donc le suivant: *Je ne peux toujours pas mettre à jour mes apps car elles ont étés téléchargées avec mon ancien compte, comment faire pour les mettre à jour ? *
Je peux télécharger de nouvelles apps avec mon nouveau compte, mais dès qu'il s'agit d'une mise à jour d'une ancienne je ne peux pas changer de compte...


J'espère avoir été claire dans mon explication, que je ne me suis pas trompée de catégorie et surtout que cette question n'a pas déjà été posée !

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## Madalvée (25 Janvier 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas, j'ai voulu autoriser mon ordi secondaire, mot de passe changé deux fois mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Heureusement que j'ai mon autre ordi.


----------



## arbaot (29 Janvier 2012)

faire un tour par l'Express Lane  de l'assistance


----------



## Gwen (30 Janvier 2012)

Aud-G a dit:


> Il y a à peu près une semaine, je me suis rendue compte en voulant mettre à jour mes apps sur iPhone que mon Apple ID a été désactivé (sans aucune "justification").



La seule solution serait de contacter Apple pour en savoir plus. Car tu ne peux rien faire d'autre. Le compte ne peut être réactivé que par Apple.


----------



## jpultra (1 Février 2012)

Bien d'accord avec toi gwen,seul Apple tient les contrôles des identifiants.
Personnellement, j'ai deux identifiants actifs avec chacun une adresse de courriel différente.
Le premier, je l'avais créé au début, lorsque j'avais ouvert mon compte One to One et le deuxième, je l'ai fait bien après pour réaliser mes achats sur iTunes et Apple Store sans savoir que le premier identifiant aurait été bien suffisant !
J'ai donc par la suite, voulu supprimer le premier avec lequel je n'ai jamais fait d'achat, mais finalement Apple Care et la boutique Apple m'ont bien confirmé qu'à ce jour ce n'était pas possible de supprimer un identifiant.
Donc, on a beau vouloir fouiller dans tous les sens, c'est Apple qui tient les commandes et le soutien technique en cas de problème !


----------

